# +علمنى+



## tenaaaa (2 يناير 2009)

*علمنى*​ 
*علمنى زى ماداود قالك علمنى*
*انا بطلب منك*
*علمنى*​ 




 

*علمنى** افرح بك اكثر من فرحى بالاشياء والظروف*​ 
*علمنى** الهدوء والوداعه وانا لوحدى او مع الناس*​ 
*علمنى** ازاى ابطل الخطيه*​ 
*علمنى** ازاى اقول لا*​ 
*علمنى** الحكمه فى المواقف والظروف*​ 
*علمنى **امتى اتكلم وامتى اسكت*​ 
*علمنى** الكلام فى الوقت المناسب*​ 
*علمنى** مدينش الناس*​ 
*علمنى** اكون وديع زى الحمام وحكيم كالحيات*​ 
*علمنى** احب بجد وادى اعذار للناس بجد*​ 
*علمنى** اصبر وقت الشده*​ 
*علمنى** اطلب حقوقى اللى لى من غير مااجرح ولا اخد حق غيرى*​ 
*علمنى** ازاى اكبر فى تصرفاتى وكلامى ومحبتى للناس*​ 
*علمنى** الحق فى مشاعرى وحقوقى والتزاماتى*​ 
*علمنى** اكون حقانى*​ 
*علمنى** اكون بسيط فى كلامى وتصرفاتى واحلامى الارضيه*​ 
*علمنى** متكلمش على الناس بالسوء*​ 
*علمنى** احفظ لسانى " بابا حصينا على فمى "*​ 
*علمنى** اقبل النقد *​ 
*علمنى** وقت الضغط*​ 
*علمنى** اعيش خدام للكل ليك ولشعبك*​ 
*علمنى** احارب ابليس*​ 
*علمنى** اثق فى نفسى انا فى حاجات حلوه منك*​ 
*علمنى **مكنش عثره للناس ولا عثره لنفسى*​ 
*علمنى** اكون زيك لا اصرخ ولا اصيح ولا يسمع صوتى فى الشوارع*​ 
*علمنى** اتغير لو فى عيب مش حيمجد اسمك*​ 
*علمنى** امتى احزن وامتى افرح*​ 
*علمنى** ابتسم وعلمنى اضحك وعلمنى امتى ابكى*​ 
*علمنى** اراعى شعور الناس*​ 
*علمنى** الحريه بس الحريه اللى مبتجيش على حرية حد*​ 
*علمنى** احب اهلى ابى وامى واخواتى وشريك حياتى*​ 
*علمنى** الطاعه ليك ولوالدى*​ 
*علمنى** الخضوع للى لازم يجوز ليه الخضوع*​ 
*علمنى** اتنازل عن حقوقى لكن مقربش من حقك*​ 
*علمنى** ابذل نفسى مثلك*​ 
*علمنى** اتحمل الضيق والعالم والاشخاص*​ 
*علمنى** مكدبش ولا اغش حد*​ 
*علمنى** يعنى ايه الخير *​ 
*علمنى** حب الغير*​ 
*علمنى** ازاى انجح فى حياتى وبيتى وشغلى وخدمتى*​ 
*علمنى** معنى الرجاء والايمان*​ 
*علمنى** الالتزام ليك يارب ولكل واحد انا ملتزم امامه*​ 
*علمنى** ازاى اكبر فى قامة ملء المسيح*​ 
*علمنى** ازاى اقبل كل الناس الكويس والوحش زى ماانت قبلتنى*
*هو انا احسن من غيرى ؟*​ 
*علمنى** اتوب بعد كل موقف اغلط فيه*​ 
*علمنى** اقول انا اسف ليك يارب ولكل واحد غلط فيه*​ 
*علمنى** اسامح كل الناس ومتغبش الشمس على خصامى*​ 
*علمنى** احافظ على الاسرار*​ 
*علمنى** طولة البال*​ 
*علمنى** ازاى اكون دايما مستعد للقائك*​ 
*علمنى** ازاى اوفى الوعد*​ 
*علمنى** اكون ابنك ... علشان انا فعلا ابنك*
*انا فى حاجات حلوه منك*​ 
*علمنى يارب .... علمنى*​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يناير 2009)

*



علمنى اتوب بعد كل موقف اغلط فيه


علمنى اقول انا اسف ليك يارب ولكل واحد غلط فيه


علمنى اسامح كل الناس ومتغبش الشمس على خصامى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

جميل اوى بجد ياتينا 
ميرسي ياقمر للموضوع *​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 يناير 2009)

*علمنى** اعيش خدام للكل ليك ولشعبك*


*علمنى** احارب ابليس*


*علمنى** اثق فى نفسى انا فى حاجات حلوه منك*


*علمنى **مكنش عثره للناس ولا عثره لنفسى*
*علمني وكن معي *
*امين*
*محبتي لكي *
*شكرا عالصلاة الجميلة*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2009)

tenaaaa

جزيل الشكر رائع اختي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2009)

رااااااااااائع يا تينا 

ميرررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 يناير 2009)

*حللللللوين خالث يا تينا ميرسى ليكى ربنا يباركك*


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

يارب علمني ايمتى أتكلم ..وايمتى أسكت ...علمني ...أن أثق بك ...وكيف أفرح بيك


----------



## tenaaaa (18 ديسمبر 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> *جميل اوى بجد ياتينا *
> 
> *ميرسي ياقمر للموضوع *​


 

ميرسي ليكي 

نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## tenaaaa (18 ديسمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *علمنى** اعيش خدام للكل ليك ولشعبك*​
> 
> 
> *علمنى** احارب ابليس*​
> ...


 

ثانكس لردك الجميل​


----------



## tenaaaa (18 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> tenaaaa
> 
> جزيل الشكر رائع اختي
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 

ميرسي كليمو نورتني​


----------



## tenaaaa (18 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااائع يا تينا ​
> 
> ميرررررسى ليكى ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 

ثانكس كوكو علي مرورك​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*علمنى** اسامح كل الناس ومتغبش الشمس على خصامى*​ 
*علمنى** احافظ على الاسرار*​ 
*علمنى** طولة البال*​ 
*علمنى** ازاى اكون دايما مستعد للقائك*​ 
*علمنى** ازاى اوفى الوعد*​ 
*علمنى** اكون ابنك ... علشان انا فعلا ابنك*
*انا فى حاجات حلوه منك*​ 
*علمنى يارب .... علمنى*​[/quote]


صلاه جميلة جدااااااا و مؤثرة اووووووووى يا تينا بجد ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


منتهى الرووووعه


منتهى الروووعه

منتهى الرووووعه

شكرا جدا ليكم​


----------



## christianbible5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*



علمنى اصبر وقت الشده 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**علمني احبك...*
*علمني اتقرب منك...*
*علمني علمني علمني احمل صليبي واتبعك...*
*آمين يا رب...*
*الله يبارك حياتك اختي الغالية...*


----------

